# WHEA-Logger Event "A corrected hardware error has occurred"



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi. Today i checked my event viewer and found some weird errors in 21.01.2018 :

System Warning 21/01/2018
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: 1
Error Type: 9
Processor ID: 0


Here are screen:











Its only in 21.01.2018 day. I remember that system was idle in night this time.

Ok my pc:
8700K stock, MTU on, 4700mhz auto
Asus Z370 Pro Gaming
16GB DDR 3000MHZ ( XMP )
Corsair 750i
SSD Crucial 525GB
HDD TOSHIBA 500GB
Windows 10 clean install 1709 Creator Fall Update

Temps of cpu fine,temps of gpu fine. Never had any single BSOD. Memtest86 no errors. All benchmarks passing, no crashing in games

. Only saw that error in event viewer which make think that is still with cpu or what?


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

It's a corrected error so no need to worry.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

On other forums they said that is caused by hardware problem.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

A spam of:
WHEA Event ID 19 CPU-corrected hw error

And only one :
WHEA Event ID 47 memory-corrected hw error

This day i remember i finished installing Windows 10. And system was completely on idle overnight.

Errors was only in 21 january. From 22 january till today no errors in event viewer,i checking now all days.

And i dont know why this errors happened in this day?

Computer is:
8700K stock, MTE on, 4700mhz auto clock
Asus Z370 Pro Gaming
16GB DDR 3000MHZ ( XMP ON)
Gtx 1080 Ti Aorus
Corsair 750 Rmi
SSD Crucial 525GB
HDD TOSHIBA 500GB
Windows 10 clean install 1709 Creator Fall Update

All settings in UEFI are stock,defaulted . Only XMP profile is on.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

sew333 said:


> On other forums they said that is caused by hardware problem.


Not per se, WHEA merely means the system detected a hardware related issue. This can be drivers and hardware. But, since WHEA's aren't exactly telling what caused the error, it can be quite difficult to pinpoint the cause.

And no, because you see the CPU in a WHEA event does NOT mean it is the cause. The CPU is the one that notifies the system of the WHEA and thus is pretty much always involved.

My suggestions:
- Remove any overclocking
- Update chipset drivers
- Update BIOS if any is available
- Run driver verifier if above didn't help
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

It might not be required, but I'd turn off the XMP profile to see if it makes a difference since it's indicative of both CPU/Memory, I could be completely wrong about this, just a thought.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I tested IHC Memtest and no errors:[ with xmp. Etc all stable.

But just worried about that warnings from 21.01


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Also looks like the event is early in the morning, any chance this is related to the Sleep state ? or if power options are set to reduce the CPU processor power management where it's trying to run in a reduced mode but the XMP is kicking it up to perform full speed ? thinking out loud...

You can try turning off sleep/hibernate options or change power options to a full performance mode to see if that helps.

And play around the sleep state options in the BIOS, these are just assumptions based on the timeline of the event.

@axe0 quick question, are these notifications/warnings, or is it an actual event that occurred below the OS level and the OS kind of worked around it ?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Latter, if the OS can't work it out, it results in a 0x124.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks axe0 ! So if it leads to a 0x124, would this be troubleshot similar to a BSOD ? or is this outside the scope of the OS ?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

If it occurs frequently I would treat it as a BSOD, it's a sign that the system may eventually crash and with some luck it can be prevented.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Aah, thanks much for the insight !


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

tristar said:


> Also looks like the event is early in the morning, any chance this is related to the Sleep state ? or if power options are set to reduce the CPU processor power management where it's trying to run in a reduced mode but the XMP is kicking it up to perform full speed ? thinking out loud...
> 
> You can try turning off sleep/hibernate options or change power options to a full performance mode to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Hi.

I tried to update to Win 10 build.

KB4056892 ( 16299.192).

And it stopped throwing that errors after installing update on 22.01 :

https://support.microsoft.com/pl-pl/help/4056892/windows-10-update-kb4056892

KB4056892 ( 16299.192).

And next i update to newest 
16299.214
KB4058258 
and still no errors.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4058258


But yes. I remember i had hibernate/sleep mode turning on during that time when it throws errors. Now i have to NEVER on setting. Maybe that was related?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Probably, I was just going with a logical deduction based on the time line of the event, do keep an eye and let us know if you notice any changes..


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

This day i remember i finished installing Windows 10 with 16299.15 build ( build before meltdown/spectre ). And system was completely on idle overnight.

Errors starts showing on IDLE in event logs in 3 a.m and finished at 3 at noon.

I remember that after windows 10 updated to build 16299.192 . + disabled hibernating errors stop showing. After that errors stops showing. After update 0 errors. Then i updated to 16299.214 newest and still 0 errors.


Can somebody tell me if my hardware is fine or not? It was throwing WHEA-ERRORS on build 16299.15


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Your hardware is fine, I've recently seen more systems throwing WHEA errors, all using 8700k CPU on the same build.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So if somebody said that :"If this isn't related to Meltdown/Spectre you should run a scan with Memtest86. The Event ID 19 is usually related to your RAM."

So its my ram fault? But like i said it only happened on 16299.15 build.
On 16299.192 build and 16299.214 build fine , no errrors. This is last question.



ps:
I tested memtest86 and ihcmemtests and 0 errors.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

I wonder how he gets that idea, I don't see how the RAM is in such a way related that it is an immediate possibility.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok finally. I tested all games and benchmarks on 16299.214 build no single WHEA-LOGGER. So that was propably issue with build ( 16299.15 ) or system not hardware?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Again, your hardware is fine.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

You probably received a Windows Update that was subsequently removed or updated because it was rushed/bad.

As usual, there appears to be nothing wrong with your hardware and your decision to do a W10 reinstall wasn't very wise.

As previously stated in your earlier topics: stop looking for problems that don't exist, eh?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey again. Currently i am writing from work. I am making surveys with peoples on pcs. But still i am worried and thinking . Listen.

Somebody said this to me:"WHEA errors usually caused by unstable overclocks." 

So what you think? I have unstable overclock? So why on win10 build 16299.192 and 16299.214 i dont have anymore WHEA LOGGER?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That *somebody* was probably an overclocker himself, he would *know* what he'd done that would be most likely to cause that issue for him.

Meanwhile, back in the real world:



satrow said:


> You probably received a Windows Update that was subsequently removed or updated because it was rushed/bad.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

satrow said:


> That *somebody* was probably an overclocker himself, he would *know* what he'd done that would be most likely to cause that issue *for him*.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in the real world:


Emphasis added.

That this somebody experienced it, does not mean it is the same for you just because you get the same WHEA logs.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Axe you said:"Your hardware is fine, I've recently seen more systems throwing WHEA errors, all using 8700k CPU on the same build."

Are you sure? Thanks . Last question.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

If I wasn't sure I wouldn't have said it.
Here's another user that had similar issues
https://www.tenforums.com/bsod-crashes-debugging/103716-8700k-whea-errors-16299-15-build.html


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

On tenforums this is my topic Its my nick xxx123.
So you was thinking only about this?

Or maybe from your experience other user experienced this?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

I had some other sites, but for unknown reasons I can't find them back. 

Apparently you've been asking on many forums about this, search results that are actually related to this are topics created by you.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just worried because on intel community site, some person said that i have faulty cpu , because error was found in cpu So thats why i create topic.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If the CPU was faulty, how did updating W10 fit it... ?

Your hardware's still fine, do something constructive with it


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

This is what happens when you try to find help from too many sources. You get confused.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just cant understand. Errors start at 21.01.2018 3:00 at night and finished at 3 pm. After that 0 errors till today.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/whea-logger-and-ivy-a-warning-p.2308021/


"Saying you get no errors in those programs simply means your processor is stable when running the instructions requested by those programs. But other programs, like your OS, will request your CPU process computations using other instructions from the ISA.

Your CPU's ISA supports nearly 2000 instructions. No program in the public domain will stress test all of them. LinX and Prime95 test maybe 100 of them.

WHEA errors are errors that are happening for other instructions, it is basically your OS telling you the CPU is not stable, same as LinX telling you it isn't stable.

As far as why you should care...its called "silent data corruption" and you should care about that. "


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Here's a technical guide about WHEA (0x124 crashes) that explains why the terminology of this guy you quote is incorrect.

TL;DR;
WHEA is an event reported by the CPU to catch hardware related problems, which doesn't mean the CPU is actually the reason of it.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is somebody with the same issue ( but nothing helped to him ) and he replaced cpu:

https://communities.intel.com/thread/110783


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

The CPU can also cause WHEA errors, but so can many other elements of a system...

I didn't mean to say that the CPU is not a possible cause, but that it should not be pointed at without troubleshooting other elements first.

I would ask you to stop looking into this, I and many others cannot explain why you experienced those logs in that specific build, please let it rest.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Once you start messing more with the system, you're probably going to drive it into more serious issues :S At this point, just keep an eye, but don't make major changes, you have a working machine and it's good to be proactive but at this time, go with the flow.

We're only a post away and you can see the speed with which you get responses, so in case anything changes, drop us a post and we'll get back.. Until then, grab a beer and chill out


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Last thing. When this WHEA-LOGGER 19 warnings appear ,almost before warnings i get message generating itself in event viewer: UserPowerModeService reset policy scheme .

+ USB PENDRIVE was plugged in pc in this time .

Maybe that was somehow related?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

i think not


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

This poster now is asking the same thing on Major Geeks forum.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi. Last question.

Somebody said this to me:"WHEA errors are only produced when a hardware error occurs."

So its only hardware fault ?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

The system thinks a hardware error occurs, the reality may be that a driver or BIOS issue causes it.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I got answer from microsoft :"The processor/ memory seems to have a problem if event ID 19 occurs. That being said, it is best to contact your PC manufacturer to check and troubleshoot the problem with your processor/ memory. Your device manufacturer might perform a normal diagnostic test, specific test for processor and memory or do an intense testing.

Let us know if you have other concerns." 


 So to him its hardware?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

If it is a hardware issue, you should see many of them in more >1 build.
According to you, this is not the case.


> Its only in 21.01.2018 day


It was a temporary update related issue that got fixed with another update.

Please let it go, you won't find the answer you're looking for. The best you will find are different opinions / statements that will only cause confusion, and from what I see in this thread it already happened a few times.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi. I formatted again disk and installed clean Windows 10 the same build 16299.15 and tried to test,but no WHEA-LOGGER 19 this time , even on not updated system.
So why it happened earlier?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

It was related to a somewhat buggy update


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey all. WHEA-LOGGER 19 back. I saw 1 entry yesterday ,look:





















Nothing get crashed. Just entry on event log. Pc was idling,only steam on background running.
Should i be worry or not?

Windows 10 the newest build of Fall Creator Update.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nope, no reason to worry.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody saidd this :"*Computer are complicated, CPU are all slightly different. There are millions reasons. Maybe the CPU likes 5 GHz at 1.35, but hate 4.9 GHz at 1.345. Maybe it likes both, but the memory controller doesn't like the slight voltage fluctuation. etc etc.

Aside from running something like HWiNFO so we know exactly what voltage and frequency it, and everything else is running at, not just CPU, but also VCCIO and VCCSA, and memory voltage, along with temperature. Until we have all the details we really don't know for sure.

Even then it is not a sure case to know everything. It might even be a chip defect. Sometime this kind of thing can surface later.

Honestly though, if this is a one off you can probably ignore it as a fluke. There isn't really any point crying over spoiled milk. Like what /u/CattusKittekatus said. You don't have the information to answer why at the moment."*


So i am littlee worried maybe something with voltages?
But it happened on idling Windows 10 desktop , not in full load.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Its entries from 21.01.2018( used was 16299.15 build october 2017 ,before meltdown/spectre patch ):




















And entry from 16.03.2018:












WHEA-LOGGER 19 Error Type: Cache hierarchy error.

Is my 8700K faulty? It happened onlt in these two days. In other days no whea-loggers.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

With 1 WHEA error log in a long time the CPU is not faulty..


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok but what with that logs from 21.01?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That was ~4 o'clock in the morning, what was the PC doing then? Is it powered through a UPS now?

Do you still leave your PC on 24/7 and not turn just it on when you need to? Your home has known issues with the power supply.

How many Windows Updates have you installed since then? W10 is a rapidly moving target, there's no once per month Update, MS push them out multiple times per week sometimes - and then pull updates because they're bad; sometimes multiple attempts are made to patch a single issue.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I remember this day i finished install Windows 10 1709 ( build RTM 16299.15 ) Fall Creator from USB Pendrive. After installed Windows 10 i installed nvidia drivers and start downloading 3dmark in STEAM. And run test. After test i left pc running on idle for a night.

And in this time WHEA warnings appeared just itself.


----------

